# books



## hells bells (Mar 18, 2008)

just finished reading boldness be my friend by richard pape,i first read it when i was 12/13 under the covers with my woolworths torch,lights out was always a problem with my mother,it was 21.30 no if's or buts.
a little about the author,he was born in 1916 and was a reporter for the yorkshire post before the war broke out,he trained as a raf navigator and was on a op to berlin in 1941 flying in a short stirling four engined bomber of 609 sqn,he was a brilliant navigator and while the main force was bombing berlin,he had a separate target goerings berlin residence which doubled up as the nerve centre for berlins anti-aircraft and night fighter control centre.
richard papes stirling crash landed in holland and his remarkable story unfolds.
he was in stalag luft 3 and 2 swapped i.d with new zealander and escaped from a coal mine in beuthen,a good read about a brave man who after all the escapes went back to flying duties and while on a refresher course crashed and suffered severe burns,richard pape spent a year at east grinstead hospital with the guinea pigs of sir archibald mcindoe,
the book was first published in 1953 but has been re-printed a few times.
it is a good read about a brave resourceful man who did not give in i cant recommend it enough.there is an epilogue and it tells of his journey back to europe after the war and what he did with his life,richard pape died in 1995 aged 79
the isbn number is 978-0-7553-1625-0
publisher is headline books
Headline Publishing


----------



## ccheese (Mar 18, 2008)

FYI there is a thread called "What Book Are You Reading"...

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/off-topic-misc/what-book-you-reading-9116.html

Charles


----------



## hells bells (Mar 18, 2008)

ok thanks i will get the hang it


----------

